# Can anyone tell me about the Kenwood KAC-848?



## Avaric3 (Dec 2, 2012)

when i bought my car 3.5 years ago, it came with a Kenwood KAC-848 amp in it. from wut ive found, its a 300w RMS 4ch amp capable of 50w @ 4ohms, 75w @ 2ohms or 150w x2 @ 4ohms bridged.

ive been digging online, with no success, trying to find the current value of this amp but im coming up entirely empty because no one else seems to be selling one. do any of you guys happen to know what it's worth these days?


----------

